# JBoss unheimlich langsam nach mehreren Deploys



## internet (22. Jun 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine größere Web Applikation geschrieben.
Nach 5-6 mal deployen ist der JBoss unheimlich langsam und hat rund 2 GB im Ram.
Den Heap Space habe ich bereits schon erhöht in den Einstellungen.

Kann mir bitte jemand Tipps geben, was ich sonst ändern kann?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfen


----------



## JeromeC (27. Jun 2014)

Mein JBoss ist auch nicht sehr zügig mit mehreren deploys drauf.
Du kannst den Inhalt des vfs-Ordners löschen, befindet sich unter
"jboss-7.1.1\standalone\tmp\vfs".
Dort sammeln sich ältere deploys. Ob das Geschwindigkeit bringt, musst du mal sehen.


----------



## BuckRogers (17. Nov 2014)

Der Jboss sammelt fleissig Klassen. Einmal am Tag neu starten und die Probleme sind gelöst. Ein cron job oder Ähnliches sollte da Abhilfe verschaffen.


----------

